# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  لماذا نقول : أول من أسلم من الرجال : أبو بكر ؟ (استفسار وليس إخبار)

## عبد الله عمر المصري

السلام عليكم 
بحسب ما أعلم عن السيرة 
فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أول ما نزل عليه الوحي هرع إلى خديجة وأخذته إلى ورقة بن نوفل النصراني، وبحسب ما أعلم أن ورقة آمن به . 
فلماذا نقول أن أول من أسلم من الرجال أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه مع أن أول رجل علم بالوحي هو وَرَقة ؟؟ 

هل عندي معلومة خاطئة أم المعلومة صحيحة والفهم خاطئ ؟ أم كلامي صواب ومن قال " أول من أسلم من الرجال أبو بكر " هو المخطئ ؟ أيهم ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نعم، ورقة رضي الله عنه، هو أول من آمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد خدية رضي الله عنها، ولكن كان إيمانه قبل أن يأتي الوحي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكذلك مات قبل أن يُوحى إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولذلك فإن من ذكر أبا بكر رضي الله عنه؛ فإنما يذكره لأنه أول من آمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الرسالة.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أبا أسماء 
قال السيوطي في تدريب الراوي : وقال العراقي ـ وكلامه في التقييد والإيضاح ص 312  ـ : ينبغي أن يقال : إن أول من آمن من الرجال ورقة بن نوفل ؛ لحديث الصحيحين في بدء الوحي قال ابن الصلاح ـ وتبعه المصنف : ( والأورع أن يقال ) أول من أسلم ( من الرجال الأحرار أبو بكر ومن الصبيان علي ومن النساء خديجة ومن الموالي زيد ومن العبيد بلال ) قال البرماوي : ويحكى هذا الجمع عن أبي حنيفة ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وعليكم السلام
جزاكم الله خيرا ،، قال الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرح العقيدة الواسطية ( 2 / 279- 280 ) :

 قوله : ( وأول من آمن به وعاضده على أمره ) : لا شك أنها أول من آمن به، لأن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم لما جاءها وأخبرها بما رأي في غار حراء ، قالت : كلا، والله لا يخزيك الله أبداً. وآمنت به، وذهبت به إلي ورقة بن نوفل ، وقصت عليه الخبر ، وقال له : إن هذا الناموس الذي كان ينزل على موسى  .
"الناموس " أي: صاحب السر.
 فآمن به ورقة.
ولهذا نقول : أول من آمن به من النساء خديجة ، ومن الرجال ورقة بن نوفل.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وقال الحافظ العراقي: " ينبغي أن يقال: إن أول من آمن من الرجال ورقة بن نوفل ، لحديث الصحيحين في بدء الوحي ".*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وقيل أن أول من أسلم هو النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
روى صلي الله عليه وسلم عن نفسه فقال :(إني لفي صحراء ابن عشر سنين وأشهر وإذا بكلام فوق رأسي وإذا رجل يقول : أهو هو قال نعم فاستقبلاني بوجوه لم أرها على أحد قط ، وثياب لم أرها على أحد قط . فأقبلا إليّ يمشيان حتى أخذ كل واحد منهما بعضدي لا أجد لأحدهما مسّا فقال أحدهما لصاحبه افلق صدره فهوى أحدهما إلى صدري ففلقها فيما أرى بلا دم ولا وجع فقال : له أخرج الغل و الحسد فأخرج شيئاً كهيئة العلقة ثم نبذها فطرحها فقال له أدخل الرأفة والرحمة فإذا مثل الذي أخرج يشبه الفضة ثم هزّ إبهام رجلي اليمنى فقال : اغد وأسلم. فرجعت بها أغدو رقة على الصغير ، ورحمة للكبير)*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> نعم، ورقة رضي الله عنه، هو أول من آمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد خدية رضي الله عنها، ولكن كان إيمانه قبل أن يأتي الوحي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكذلك مات قبل أن يُوحى إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولذلك فإن من ذكر أبا بكر رضي الله عنه؛ فإنما يذكره لأنه أول من آمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الرسالة.


*قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في نزهة النظر : 
" وقولي : ( به ) فصل ثان يخرج به من لقيه مؤمنا ، لكن بغيره من الأنبياء ، لكن هل يُخرج من لقيه مؤمنا بأنه سيبعث ولم يدرك البعثة ؟ فيه نظر. " .

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرح نزهة النظر ص 258 :
" فيقال النظر ، الصواب فيه التفصيل : أنه إن كان هذا بعد النبوة وقبل الرسالة ، فهو صحابي ، وإن كان قبل النبوة فليس بصحابي ، وإن كان قبل النبوة وبعد الرسالة ، لا يمكن .*
إذا : من لقيه مؤمنا به قبل النبوة فليس بصحابي كما يذكر عن قصة بحيرا الراهب - إن صحت - وإذا كان بعد النبوة وقبل الرسالة فهو صحابي ، مثل : ورقة بن نوفل ، وإذا كان بعد الرسالة فالأمر ظاهر .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
يجدر بنا أن نذكر كلام الحافظ في الإصابة 11 / 328 لأهميته وتفصيله في أمره :
9171- ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي، القُرشِيّ الأسدي، ابن عم خديجة زوج النَّبيّ صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم.
ذكره الطَّبَرِي والبغوي، وابن قانع، وابن السَّكَن وغيرهم في الصحابة وأوردوا كلهم من طريق روح بن مسافر أحد الضعفاء، عَن الأعمش، عَن عَبد الله بن عَبد الله عن سعيد بن جبير، عَن ابن عباس، عَن ورقة بن نوفل قال قلت: يا محمد كيف يأتيك الذي يأتيك قال يأتيني من السماء جناحاه لؤلؤ وباطن قدميه أخضر.
قال ابن عساكر لم يسمع بن عباس من ورقة ولا أعرف أحدا قال انه أسلم.
وقد غاير الطَّبَرِي بين صاحب هذا الحديث وبين ورقة بن نوفل الأسدي لكن القصة مغايرة لقصة ورقة التي في الصحيحين من طريق الزُّهْرِيّ، عَن عُروَة، عَن عائشة أول ما بدئ به رسول الله صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم الحديث في مجيء جبريل بحراء وفيه فانطلقت به خديجة الى ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى، ابن عم خديجة، وكان تنصر في الجاهلية الحديث.
وفيه فقال ورقة هذا الناموس الذي أنزل على موسى يا ليتني فيها جذعا ليتني أكون حيا حين يخرجك قومك وفي أخره ولم ينشب ورقة أن توفى فهذا ظاهره أنه أقر بنبوته ولكنه مات قبل أن يدعو بحيرا رسول الله صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم الناس الى الإسلام فيكون مثل بحيرا.
وفي إثبات الصحبة له نظر لكن في زيادات المغازي من رواية يونس بن بكير، عَن ابن إسحاق قال يونس بن بكير، عَن يونس بن عَمرو وهو ابن أبي إسحاق السبيعي، عَن أَبيه، عَن جَدِّه، عَن أبي ميسرة واسمه عَمرو بن شرحبيل وهو من كبار التابعين أن رسول الله صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم قال لخديجة اني إذا خلوت وحدي سمعت نداء فقد والله خشيت على نفسي فقالت معاذ الله ما كان الله ليفعل بك فوالله انك لتؤدي الأمانة الحديث, فقال له ورقة أبشر ثم أبشر فأنا أشهد أنك الذي بشر به بن مريم وانك على مثل ناموس موسى وانك نبي مرسل وانك سوف تؤمر بالجهاد بعد يومك هذا وان يدركني ذلك لأجاهدن معك فلما توفي قال رسول الله صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم لقد رأيت القس في الجنة عليه ثياب الحرير لأنه آمن بي وصدقني".
وقد أَخرجه البيهقي في الدلائل من هذا الوجه وقال هذا منقطع.
قلت: يعضده ما أَخرجه الزبير بن بكار، حَدَّثنا عثمان، عَن الضحاك بن عثمان، عَن عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد، عَن عُروَة بن الزبير، قال: كان بلال لجارية من بني جمح وكانوا يعذبونه برمضاء مكة يلصقون ظهره بالرمضاء لكي يشرك فيقول أحد أحد فيمر به ورقة وهو على تلك الحال فيقول أحد أحد يا بلال والله لئن قتلتموه لأتخذنه حنانا.
وهذا مرسل جيد يدل على ان ورقة عاش الى أن دعا النَّبيّ صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم الى الإسلام حتى أسلم بلال والجمع بين هذا وبين حديث عائشة أن يحمل قوله ولم ينشب ورقة أن توفى أي قبل أن يشتهر الإسلام ويؤمر النَّبيّ صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم بالجهاد لكن يعكر على ذلك ما أَخرجه محمد بن عائذ في المغازي من طريق عثمان بن عطاء الخراساني، عَن أَبيه، عَن عكرمة، عَن ابن عباس في قصة ابتداء الوحي وفيها قصة خديجة مع ورقة بنحو حديث عائشة وفي آخرها لئن كان هو ثم أظهر دعاءه وأنا حي لأبلين الله من نفسي في طاعة رسوله وحسن مؤازرته فمات ورقة على نصرانيته.
كَذا قَال لكن عثمان ضعيف.
قال الزبير كان ورقة قد كره عبادة الأوثان وطلب الدين في الآفاق وقرأ الكتب وكانت خديجة تسأله، عَن أمر النَّبيّ صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم فيقول لها ما أراه الا نبي هذه الأمة الذي بشر به موسى وعيسى.
وفي المغازي الكبير لابن إسحاق وساقه الحاكم من طريقه قال حدثني عبد الملك بن عَبد الله بن أبي سفيان بن العلاء بن حارثة الثَّقفي، وكان راعيه قال قال ورقة بن نوفل فيما كانت خديجة ذكرت له من أمر رسول الله صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم:
يا للرجال وصرف الدهر والقدر.
الأبيات وفيها:
هذي خديجة تأتيني لأخبرها ... وما لنا بخفي الغيب من خبر.
بأن أَحمد يأتيه فيخبره ... جبريل أنك مبعوث الى البشر
فقلت عل الذي ترجين ينجزه ... له الإله فرجى الخير وانتظري.
وأخرج بن عَدِيّ في الكامل من طريق إسماعيل بن مجالد، عَن أَبيه، عَن الشعبي، عَن جابر عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم رأيت ورقة في بطنان الجنة عليه السندس قال ابن عدي تَفَرَّدَ به إسماعيل، عَن أَبيه.
قلت: قد أَخرجه ابن السَّكَن من طريق يحيى بن سعيد الأموي، عَن مجالد لكني لفظه رأيت ورقة على نهر من أنهار الجنة لأنه كان يقول ديني دين زيد والهي اله زيد.
وأَخرجه محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة، في "تاريخه" من هذا الوجه.
وأخرج البزار من طريق أبي معاوية، عَن هشام بن عُروَة، عَن أَبيه، عَن عائشة قالت أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم نهي، عَن سب ورقة وهو في زيادات المغازي ليونس بن بكير أَخرجه، عَن هشام بن عُروَة، عَن أَبيه قال ساب أخ لورقة رجلا فتناول الرجل ورقة فسبه فبلغ النَّبيّ صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم فقال هل علمت أني رأيت لورقة جنة أو جنتين فنهى، عَن سبه.
وأَخرجه البزار من طرق أبي أسامة، عَن هشام مُرْسَلاً وأخرج أَحمد من طريق ابن لَهِيعَة، عَن أبي الأَسود، عَن عُروَة، عَن عائشة أن خديجة سألت النَّبيّ صَلى الله عَلَيه وسَلم، عَن ورقة بن نوفل فقال قد رأيته فرأيت عليه ثيابا بيضا فأحسبه لو كان من أهل النار لم يكن عليه ثياب بيض.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وللبقاعي كتاب اسمه : "بذل النصح والشفقة للتعريف بصحبة السيد ورقة".
للتحميل : http://wadod.com/bookshelf/book/817

----------


## السعيد شويل

أخى الكريم عبدالله عمر
..
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أول المسلمين ..  يقول رب العرش العظيم لنبى الله ورسوله : 
{ قُلْ إِنِّيَ أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَسْلَمَ }
 {وَأُمِرْتُ لِأَنْ أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }
{ قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاَتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ لاَشَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ .. وَأَنَاْ أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }
..
وأول من أسلم من بعد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وآمن به وصدق برسالته : 
السيدة خديجة بنت خويلد زوجة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضى الله عنها . ثم أبو بكر الصديق . ثم على بن أبى طالب . ثم عثمان بن عفان . ثم ابنتى أبو بكر : أسماء وعائشة . ثم زيد بن حارثة . ثم ورقة بن نوفل . ثم الزبير بن العوام .  ثم عبد الرحمن بن عوف . وسعد بن أبى وقاص . وطلحة بن عبيد الله . وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح . وحمزة بن عبد المطلب . وبلال بن رباح . أبو سلمة عبد الله بن الأسد . وعبد الله بن مسعود . والأرقم بن أبى الأرقم ...وكل من فقهوا بعقولهم وشرح الله صدورهم رضى الله عنهم أجمعين .
..
يقول الإمام المقريزى فى كتابه " إمتاع الأسماع " (  " بعد زيد بن حارثة " .. ثم أسلم القس ورقة بن نوفل  وصدّق بما وجد من الوحى وتمنى أن لو كان جزعاً  "شاباً " ) . 
..............

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*هل يعدّ ورقة بن نوفل رحمه الله من الصحابة ؟

السؤال:
أريد أن أعرف إذا كان ورقة بن نوفل صحابيا ؟
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله
ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي القرشي الأسدي ، ابن عم خديجة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مختلف في صحبته : 
1 - فمن العلماء من ذكره في الصحابة كالطبري والبغوي وابن قانع وابن السكن وغيرهم - كما في "الإصابة" (6 /607) .
وقال الزركلي رحمه الله :
" وفي المؤرخين من يعده في الصحابة ، قال البغدادي : ألف أبو الحسن برهان الدين إبراهيم البقاعي تأليفا في إيمان ورقة بالنبي ، وصحبته له ، سماه " بذل النصح والشفقة ، للتعريف بصحبة السيد ورقة ".
انتهى من "الأعلام" (8 /115) .
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
" الظاهر لي والله أعلم أنه يعد صحابيا ، فيترضى عنه " انتهى .
www.islamport.com 
وسئل الشيخ صالح الفوزان : 
" ما هو الأولى بحق ورقة بن نوفل إذا ذكر هل يترضى عليه ؟
فأجاب حفظه الله :
" بلا شك ، نعم هو صحابي يُترضى عنه " انتهى .

وعلى ذلك القول : يكون ورقة بن نوفل هو أول من آمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرجال. 
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
" ولهذا نقول: أول من آمن به من النساء خديجة ، ومن الرجال ورقة بن نوفل " .
انتهى ."مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين" (8 /613) .
2 – ومن العلماء من قال : إنه ليس صحابيا ، ولكنه آمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومات في فترة الوحي .
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" وتقدم الكلام على إيمان ورقة بن نوفل بما وجد من الوحي ، ومات في الفترة رضي الله عنه " انتهى من "البداية والنهاية" (3 /25) .
وقد ذكر الذهبي حديث عروة أنه قال : " مر ورقة بن نوفل على بلال وهو يعذب ، يلصق ظهره بالرمضاء وهو يقول : أحد أحد ، فقال ورقة : أحِّدْ أحِّدْ يا بلال ، صبرا يا بلال ، لم تعذبونه ؟ فو الذي نفسي بيده لئن قتلتموه لأتخذنه حنانا .
ثم قال الذهبي : " هذا مرسل ، وورقة لو أدرك هذا لعد من الصحابة ، وإنما مات الرجل في فترة الوحي بعد النبوة وقبل الرسالة ، كما في الصحيح " انتهى من "سير أعلام النبلاء" (1 /129) .
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله بعد أن ذكر حديث بدء الوحي :
" فهذا ظاهره أنه أقر بنبوته ، ولكنه مات قبل أن يدعو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس إلى الإسلام ، فيكون مثل بحيرا ، وفي إثبات الصحبة له نظر " انتهى .
"الإصابة" (6 /607)

3 - ومنهم من توقف فيه وذكر الخلاف :
قال ابن منده : " اختلف في إسلامه ، روى عنه عبد الله بن عباس ، ولا أعرف من قال إن ورقة أسلم ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقطع بإسلامه ، وعبد الله بن عباس لم يسمع منه " .
انتهى من "تاريخ دمشق" (63 /4) .
وقال الكرماني : " فإن قلت ما قولك في ورقة ؛ أيحكم بإيمانه ؟ قلت لا شك أنه كان مؤمنا بعيسى عليه السلام ، وأما الإيمان بنبينا عليه السلام فلم يُعْلَم أن دين عيسى قد نسخ عند وفاته أم لا ، ولئن ثبت أنه كان منسوخا في ذلك الوقت ، فالأصح أن الإيمان التصديق وهو قد صدقه من غير أن يذكر ما ينافيه " انتهى من "عمدة القاري" (1 /168) .
وسئل الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله عن ورقة بن نوفل هل يعتبر صحابيا أو من أهل الفترة ؟ ولم ؟
فأجاب الشيخ رحمه الله : " إذا كان قد ثبت إسلامه في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو صحابي وقوله : " إنه الناموس الأكبر " ليس تصريحا بإسلامه لأنه قال : " إن يدركني يومك " ولم يدركه " انتهى من "فتاوى الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي" (ص 313) . 

**والراجح – والله أعلم – أنه مؤمن موحد ، ولكن لا يعد في الصحابة ؛ لأنه مات في فترة الوحي بعد النبوة وقبل الرسالة .* *
وقد روى الحاكم (4211) عن عائشة رضي الله عنها : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
( لا تسبوا ورقة فإني رأيت له الجنة ، أو جنتين ) صححه الحاكم على شرط الشيخين ، ووافقه الذهبي ، وذكره الألباني في "الصحيحة" (405) ورجح الدارقطني إرساله ، كما في "العلل" (14/157) .
فلو صح فإنه مشعر بعدم قطع الصحابة بصحبته ؛ إذ لو كان صحابيا لما احتاج إلى أن يُنهى الناس عن سبه – رحمه الله - .
والله تعالى أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/182441

وينظر هنا : http://majles.alukah.net/t155741/

*

----------

